# Thinking about Zimo, but...



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I get more and more disgusted with the ridiculous delays for the QSI decoder. QSI has had four decoders I sent in under warranty, for repair or replacement, last October. I like QSI and have invested significantly their system, but this is really annoying. 

So I think "maybe it's time to switch to some other company, one that actually has the products it advertises. And if I ever get the promised Titan decoders, I'll keep them or sell them." 

So I've looked at Zimo multiple times, and I can never figure out, from the website, what's going on. I go to Train-Li--as far as I know the only US dealer--and click on the MX695. Wow, looks good. Down a the bottom it says "for more info click on the products web page." When you do, you go to a page at Zimo's website for a different decoder, the MX 685. And it's in German. My high school german is useless. Click on the british flag, and now it's in English, and it turns out there's a link to the MX695, but it's dead. It also says it' "coming May 2011" and "coming August 2011." QSI all over again?

Does the MX695 actually exist? 

And beyond that, it's really hard to tell how the thing works. I can find the sound samples page, but how do you load different soundsets into a decoder? Do I have to by a hardware interface, as with QSI? It's not clear at all.

Can anyone give me a very remedial rundown on Zimo--what actually exists and what's hype-ware, and how it actually operates?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lownote*

*....DISCLAIMER...Other than my VISA card melting *
*- NO $ return from Train-Li-USA/QSI/Aristo usage....HINT....*

*Yes the MX695 is available...TODAY......at the ECLSTS @ Train-Li-USA or* 

*Easy ENGLISH manual access via (Canada dealer/translator) at:*

ZIMO Agency of North America[/b]
[/b]
* >*Do I have to buy a hardware interface, as with QSI?[/b]
"THEY" can/should pre-load it with a file but like QSI/et-al 
you will need to buy hardware/firmware to load different sound image.[/b]

>Hyper ware[/b]
Their newest wire controller MX32 has just come out but the wireless 
MX32FU is dragging behind until after the other new controller MX10 escapes...;^)...[/b]




Again the link above has the ENGLISH info/manual/soup-2-nuts for your reading enjoyment....[/b] 

I "SEE" that Kunt has posted a reply as I was editing mine...dupe info....
but the MX695 manual is there as I just checked when I posted this reply.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Creating a good useful web site and then keeping it up-to-date is not exactly a strong point with many companies. 

Rather unfortunate that they don't pay more attention to that since for some commerce, and I think Large Scale items fall into that category, really depend on the web and mail order. 

If I go to the Train-LI-USA web site - under M\Large Scale decoders it still says "shipment will arrive April 5th-10th" which to me implies that the shipment hasn't arrived yet since we're way past April....unless of course this means April 2012. 
But I know that the MX695 has been available in Germany since around mid August of this year so I would assume it's available in the US by now as well. 

I can't even find the link to the Zimo website on the Train-Li-USA site. I always go to the Zimo site directly since they now have an easy to remember web address - zimo.at..."at" being an Austrian domain. 
Don't know if the link on the Train-Li-USA site takes you there as well - Zimo used to have a different URL. 

In ant case, when I click on the British Flag to get English for the MX 695 decoder, I get the basic framework of that page in English but all the text on that page is in German. 

I was going to suggest you check the official Zimo Web iste for North America at 
http://www.mrsonline.net 
but they don't show the MX 695 either. 

You should at least be able to download the first draft of the English instructions for the MX 695 here: 
http://www.zimo.at/web2010/documents/MX695-Eng-V1-07-20-11.pdf 

Then call Axel or Art to see if the decoders are in stock and how much they cost. 

Knut


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Knut said, just call Axel. My communication with Art has been email. Both are very reliable and friendly. 

I am sold on Zimo performance and its a very robust product as well for G scale. 

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Zimos for everything that is not QSI. I also use Zimo in "Z" scale... 

If you learn to navigate their site, you can download all the manuals and product lists... Axel is the key, if you can't figure things out, he can. 

I'm waiting on my 695 decoder, have a 690 in an AML K4. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest English translations of the MX640 and MX 695 series decoders includes most of the latest 2011 changes. 

One error in the MX695 manual, you do not need to set cv 133 to 1 for the smoke as the decoder has a separate smoke motor control circuit.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Our first shipment is basically sold out and the 695 is such a great improvement over the MX690. But the good news is the next 695 production is en-route to me, so there will be no lack of supply.

As far as websites go, its a constant give and take nobody in our industry is an Amazon.com with 100++ of web content providers. Even Maerklin, Aristo and others have lack of continuity on their websites (don't I constantly read about complaints about that on other forums?) 

When one is retired and has nothing else to do it seems to them that everybody else is always behind. I guess that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If I was retired and had nothing else to do, I could track this info down more easily. It's having a job and wanting to find it without a lot of fuss and inconvenience and extra work that leads to my complaint.

I've no doubt running a business is hard. Train-li has always been a very well run business in my experience. I'm just looking for A; is it available, and B: what else do I need to make it work


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By lownote on 29 Sep 2011 02:39 PM 
If I was retired and had nothing else to do, I could track this info down more easily. It's having a job and wanting to find it without a lot of fuss and inconvenience and extra work that leads to my complaint.

I've no doubt running a business is hard. Train-li has always been a very well run business in my experience. I'm just looking for A; is it available, and B: what else do I need to make it work
Ben: Have you considered Massoth decoders. I sell Massoth decoders and you can find everything you need to know about them, in English, either on my website or on Massoth website. We offer 8 different decoders for just about any conceivable application, including a decoder that double as an LED car lighting Board .


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I empathize with your fustration on selecting DCC decoders for large scale. I have installed a QSI Magnum, Lenz 4024 (NLA) alone and with Soundtrax for sound, Lenz Gold Maxi with Power 3 module and SUSI plug in with Dietz sound (purchased direct from Germany), ESU Loksound XL, and own an engine preinstalled with LGB MTS decoder with sound. I wish that I had standardized on installing just one type of decoder, perhaps QSI for lowest cost with sound, but have learned pros and cons by installing most major types of DCC available. 

Axel has responded quickly to my requests for info on Zimo. Due to my request for a British sound file, I went through Art, rather than Digitrains in UK, for purchasing a Zimo DCC sound decoder 690 with special sound file that I have recently installed in a Gauge 1 Accucraft/British Model Supply 1/19 scale 0-6-0 Diesel Switcher British Baguley/Drewery. It sounds very realistic, and am getting great support from Art on small adjustments needed to run on my outdoor track (add a capacitor) with my desired speeds. If only my older PC was running better with JMRI decoder pro, I might almost enjoy the programming changes using my Lenz DCC system. 

I have also installed Aristo-Craft Revolution Rx's with Phoenix sound cards in my three electric Aristo-Craft loco's and own two live steam Aristo-Craft steam engines with RC and stock sound that I would like to upgrade. 

Next, I need to select one brand of decoder for installing on my DC only large scale trains: 
• LGB Davenport 0-4-0 diesel 
• USA Trains Dockside with sound, but needs better one 
• Bachmann Mining Mogul with stock sound, also needs better. 
• Bachmann Spectrum Mogul with Phoenix sound 
• Bachmann Spectrum Consolidation with Sierra sound 

Good luck with your journey here...


----------

